# Ultra Cheap PC for Firewall (No GFX or Monitor Needed)



## Rajesh345 (Apr 12, 2017)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: As Dedicated Firewall (Pfsense Linux firewall

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:Cheapest firewall , planning replace my router with this Cheap System 

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:No, but mayb underclock to save power 

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Linux Pfsense 

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:will use USB Drive, Not needed

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: NO , will use SSH to access

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ansont want Monitor/GFX Card /KB/Mouse

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:Now

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:ys

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:Bangalore

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:Instead of using cheap router , i am planning to replace it with this setup , so mayb Mico ITX system with 2gb or 4gb ram is more than sufficent 

Main prioirty is = Low Cost system + Very low power usage , 
I will need to buy addditional PCI NIC Card (Need atlest 2 Ethernet Ports in total


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 12, 2017)

Get a raspberry pi maybe?


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 12, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get a raspberry pi maybe?



ARM not supported


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 13, 2017)

Budget -17.6K

Intel Pentium G4560 -4500,
Gigabyte GA-H110M-S2 -4500,
Corsair Value Select 8GB 2133Mhz DDR4 -3500,
Antec B350PS -1800,
Seagate 250GB HDD -1500,
Zebronics VENT Cabinet -1000,
Logitech MK200 -800.
TOTAl -17,600.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 13, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Budget -17.6K
> 
> Intel Pentium G4560 -4500,
> Gigabyte GA-H110M-S2 -4500,
> ...




54TDP system is a overkill for my system 

i am more like looking for cheapest system with *AES-NI* mayb Mini or Mico ITX 2 Core with very low TDP system  ,4 GB max (8GB not needed or HDD/KB/Mouse) - will be headless system.


3.50 GHz CPU you suggested for dedicated firewall is overkill,


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 13, 2017)

Rajesh345 said:


> 54TDP system is a overkill for my system
> 
> i am more like looking for cheapest system with *AES-NI* mayb Mini or Mico ITX 2 Core with very low TDP system  ,4 GB max (8GB not needed or HDD/KB/Mouse) - will be headless system.
> 
> ...



G4560 is the cheapest good proccy you can get.

If you want even low powered ones, get a compute stick or a stick like pc maybe.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 13, 2017)

Rajesh345 said:


> 54TDP system is a overkill for my system
> 
> i am more like looking for cheapest system with *AES-NI* mayb Mini or Mico ITX 2 Core with very low TDP system ,4 GB max (8GB not needed or HDD/KB/Mouse) - will be headless system.
> 
> 3.50 GHz CPU you suggested for dedicated firewall is overkill,



OP can go with the following hardware:
Intel Compute Stick -9,850.

Link:COMPUTE STICK WIN10 HDMIAtom Z3735F / 1.33 GHz 2GB: Amazon.in: Computers &amp; Accessorie

For more information on Intel Compute Stick:Introducing the Intel® Compute Stic


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 13, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> OP can go with the following hardware:
> Intel Compute Stick -9,850.
> 
> Link:COMPUTE STICK WIN10 HDMIAtom Z3735F / 1.33 GHz 2GB: Amazon.in: Computers &amp; Accessorie
> ...




Multiple NIC Card is not available 
Also it might b hard to Linux OS and driver support for it , I need to install linux OS into it and remote SSH 

I think i am looking for something similar to this , but very less selection in flipkart and amazon 

Amazon.in: Buy GIGABYTE GA-J1800N-D2H Mini-ITX Motherboard Online at Low Prices in India | Gigabyte Reviews &amp; Rating


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 13, 2017)

Rajesh345 said:


> Multiple NIC Card is not available
> Also it might b hard to Linux OS and driver support for it , I need to install linux OS into it and remote SSH
> 
> I think i am looking for something similar to this , but very less selection in flipkart and amazon
> ...



Then Raspberry Pi 3 is the only option or alternative for you since you use Linux right.

Link:RASPBERRY PI 3 MODEL B INBULT BLUETOOTH AND Wifi: Amazon.in: Computers &amp; Accessorie

Mods for the Rasbperry Pi 3:Waveshare Raspberry Pi LCD Display Module 3.2inch 320*240 TFT Resistive Touch Screen Panel SPI Interface for Any Version of Rapsberry-pi: Amazon.in: Amazon.i

More information on Rasp Pi:Raspberry Pi - Teach, Learn, and Make with Raspberry P


----------



## gta5 (Apr 13, 2017)

How about this ?

Low Cost + 6W TDP + AES Supported .. Just add RAM + Pen drive/cheap hdd

Intel NUC NUC5CPYH Kit: Amazon.in: Electronic

CAn't you use usb to Ethernet port with it for 2nd port ?

edit - discard this , it's expensive go with the gigabyte motherboard i linked in my next post


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 13, 2017)

gta5 said:


> How about this ?
> 
> Low Cost + 6W TDP + AES Supported .. Just add RAM + Pen drive/cheap hdd
> 
> ...



OP can go with this: Gigabyte BRIX GB-BACE 3000 -9,500

Link:Gigabyte Brix GB-BACE-3000 Mini PC Barebones: AC Adapter Included: Amazon.in: Computers &amp; Accessorie

OP needs to add RAM as extra. The above BRIX doesn't come bundled with RAM.

So RAM link:Kingston KVR16LS11/4 4GB 1600MHz DDR3L Laptop RAM - Buy Kingston KVR16LS11/4 4GB 1600MHz DDR3L Laptop RAM Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Apr 13, 2017)

gta5 said:


> How about this ?
> 
> Low Cost + 6W TDP + AES Supported .. Just add RAM + Pen drive/cheap hdd
> 
> ...



+1 to this. It would be ultra cheap, just the Pfsense should support it (drivers).


----------



## gta5 (Apr 13, 2017)

^^^ disregard my previous suggestion , Going with these inbuilt processor motherboards will be much cheaper , than those mini pc boxes 

Here is a much cheaper version with Celeron N3050 with 6w tdp for 4k 

Gigabyte GA-N3050M-D3P Motherboard Builtin Intel Celeron N3050 1.6 GHz Dual-Cor

if you want more performance then choose the celeron j1800 with 10 W tdp at 4.5k ( locally should be cheaper )

Amazon.in: Buy Gigabyte GA-J1800M-D3P Motherboard (Built in Celeron J1800 - 2.41 Ghz Dual Core Processor/ DDR3 / D-SUB &amp; HDMI / PCIE X16) Online at Low Prices in India | Gigabyte Reviews &amp; Rating


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 13, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Then Raspberry Pi 3 is the only option or alternative for you since you use Linux right.
> 
> Link:RASPBERRY PI 3 MODEL B INBULT BLUETOOTH AND Wifi: Amazon.in: Computers & Accessorie
> 
> ...



as mentioned in my Post#3 Arm is not supported by firewall which i am planning to install 

*forum.digit.in/pc-components-confi...x-monitor-needed-post2315448.html#post2315448

- - - Updated - - -



gta5 said:


> ^^^  disregard my previous suggestion , yes Going with these inbuilt processor motherboards will be much cheaper , than those mini pc boxes
> 
> Here is a much cheaper version with Celeron N3050 with 6w tdp for 4k
> 
> ...



Thank you , is it possible to get similar MB in Mini/Micro Itx FormFactor ? also a ITX cabnet for it would be great.


----------



## Skud (Apr 13, 2017)

Will this work?

Also for cabinets you can look into these:-

Amazon.in: Buy Silverstone Computer Case with Mesh Front Panel, Black (SG13B) Online at Low Prices in India | SilverStone Reviews &amp; Rating

Amazon.in: Buy Silverstone Tek Mini-DTX, Mini-ITX Small Form Factor Computer Case with Faux Aluminum Front Panel Cases SG13B-Q Online at Low Prices in India | SilverStone Reviews &amp; Rating


----------



## gta5 (Apr 13, 2017)

Rajesh345 said:


> Thank you , is it possible to get similar MB in Mini/Micro Itx FormFactor ? also a ITX cabnet for it would be great.



Amazon.in: Buy Gigabyte GA-J1800N-D2H Intel Celeron J1800 2.41GHz onboard mini itx motherboard Online at Low Prices in India | ThinPC Reviews &amp; Rating

you can get it cheaper locally , should be available for 4.5k .. 

there is also a gigabyte mini-itx Celeron 3050 model - GA-N3050N-D3H  , but i don't think it is available online or may not have even launched in india..

These are old models , and since these don't sell much in india , availability is a big factor and nobody knows when new models will launch in india

Here is a cheaper one with newer Celeron 3060 ..  you can use an ebay coupon and get it under 4k or buy locally . .

Biostar J3060NH Mini-ITX Motherboard CPU Combo, HDMI, USB3.0, Celeron Dual Core  | eBa

Case, i would suggest buy a local one and save money


----------



## ankush28 (Apr 16, 2017)

Rajesh345 said:


> ARM not supported



You can use other firewalls. I use RPI as firewall at home, some ad filtering, iptables and basic blocking. Works like charm! 15k+ for this seems like waste of money.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 17, 2017)

ankush28 said:


> You can use other firewalls. I use RPI as firewall at home, some ad filtering, iptables and basic blocking. Works like charm! 15k+ for this seems like waste of money.



I was looking to install sophos or pfsense Unified threat firewall 
Which can scan network traffic, identify malicious download, sites, , cache download, Snort IDS to analyze network traffic, VPN, create advanced rules for wired and wireless traffic, get summary of how bandwidth is being used, web filtering without any third party app on client system, block P2P traffic etc

Cost - based on link shared above 
MB+CPU=4.2k online(cheaper offline) 
Ram =2k
MB+smps =around 1k 
So total around 7k
And since alrdy have WiFi module I can sell my old WiFi router 
Also since cpu we selected is having low TDP the power consumption will be less. Even with all these latest firewall protection.


----------



## singh_dd93 (Apr 17, 2017)

How many users are you targeting with the build. We use old PhenomII X2 555 with 4GB RAM at our office with pfsense/opnsense for 15 systems on Gigabit network. It works fine until we have about 30 mobile devices on wifi. Then our system start showing the need to upgrade. Response change from 0.1ms to 3-4ms and packets lose starts occurring. For home, I would suggest get old dualcore/celron and you will be good to go.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 18, 2017)

singh_dd93 said:


> How many users are you targeting with the build. We use old PhenomII X2 555 with 4GB RAM at our office with pfsense/opnsense for 15 systems on Gigabit network. It works fine until we have about 30 mobile devices on wifi. Then our system start showing the need to upgrade. Response change from 0.1ms to 3-4ms and packets lose starts occurring. For home, I would suggest get old dualcore/celron and you will be good to go.



Thanks for performance review , reason why I have chosen pfsense /sophos is cause I have too worked on those  
But reason why I prefer above mentioned cpu over phenom cpu is cause 6W TDP vs 60W TDP of phenom cpu, so better power saving also.


----------



## singh_dd93 (Apr 18, 2017)

Rajesh345 said:


> Thanks for performance review , reason why I have chosen pfsense /sophos is cause I have too worked on those
> But reason why I prefer above mentioned cpu over phenom cpu is cause 6W TDP vs 60W TDP of phenom cpu, so better power saving also.



Yeah I know, I wasnt suggesting getting a Phenom II or any AMD, I was just saying getting a old dualcore celron would be much cheaper. If the  new system is in your budget then you must save as much electricity as you can.


----------

